# Cartridge Bullet Pen Woods



## DonFaulk0517 (Aug 12, 2010)

Many of you make cartridge bullet pens... what type of wood is the best looking for the pen? I was thinking Kingwood or Bloodwood, but would like to know what is the best looking. Thanks for any help.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have made quiet a few altler is my #1 choice. cocobolo and bocote look good as well, just my thinking


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 12, 2010)

I like them best with antler, but any dark wood looks nice.


----------



## Chasper (Aug 12, 2010)

I sell about 10 antler for every one made of wood.  But if I'm doing a show near a military base I always take along several wood and casing pens.  Law enforcement types also like wood tops on the antler pens.  I try to make them out of the kind of wood that they would find on gun stocks and scales; cocobolo, walnut (stain it darker), kingwood, rosewood burl, etc.


----------



## Bellsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I prefer Antler myself, but if I had to choose a wood, it would like be a burl of some sort.

Dave


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2010)

Osage Orange or Lignum Vitae,


----------



## keithlong (Aug 12, 2010)

If not antler, then osage orange, sort like the safety orange them hunyer wear while hunting.


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 12, 2010)

Antler (we call it Ozark Ivory) sells best followed by Camouflage PR.  In our area any of the native woods go well: Oak, Hickory Mulberry, Sassafras, Maple, Red Cedar, Walnut


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 12, 2010)

Antler is always nice (especially for "my first buck" pens), but as far as wood goes, cocobolo and walnut burl are reminiscent of gun stocks and are very popular.  Lignum vitae has a camoflage look and is good for a military theme.  Other than that, anything pretty works. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## rherrell (Aug 13, 2010)

Check out my photos, I have several different ones you can compare.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 13, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I like them best with antler, but any dark wood looks nice.




My thoughts too.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 13, 2010)

My customers want 1) Antler or 2) Walnut.  I show them the other woods/acrylics/materials I have on hand.  They don't even want to look at the other choices.  I thought I'd never say this, but I'm tired of turning antler and walnut LOL


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 13, 2010)

I've made a bunch for Viet Nam veterans and have used the 'Nam campaign ribbon in a decal.

Lee


----------



## Mark (Aug 13, 2010)

Just my $.02

In my limited experience, I'd say almost any dark wood. I've made several with camo acrylics and they went too. Brass on top and bottom seems to do well also.

My lighter woods (unstained Maple or Oak) are still in hand. :frown:


----------



## Seer (Aug 13, 2010)

Desert Ironwood makes a nice piece as well.


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you... I've never turned antler, is there anything special in working with it?

Thanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 13, 2010)

DonFaulk0517 said:


> Thanks to all of you... I've never turned antler, is there anything special in working with it?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes , get a gas mask , that stuff stinks . I guess I just have a weak stomach but I puked my guts out the only time I tried to turn it . My wife wasn't too happy either , made me get undressed and leave my clothes outside to air out .


----------



## mick (Aug 14, 2010)

I use Antler ...or snake skin for the upper barrels. I have on occasion used homebrew PR, usually in camo like colors.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 14, 2010)

I have sold several made with Desert Ironwood.  The golden sheen on this wood compliments the brass cartridge.  Antler sells the best for me, though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 14, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Yes , get a gas mask , that stuff stinks . I guess I just have a weak stomach but I puked my guts out the only time I tried to turn it . My wife wasn't too happy either , made me get undressed and leave my clothes outside to air out .



I guess I've gotten used to the smell... I don't think antler smells any more than other things we turn... I know there's an odor, but I don't find it terribly offensive.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 14, 2010)

Antler is fairly easy to turn.  It does smell when drilling but I've gotten use to it and don't mind it anymore.  You could eat a pot of beans the night before and probably camouflage the antler order somewhat.  It is nice to try to drill it off center so some of the "bark" will show.  Turn it like wood.  You may have to add some CA to hold it together some if/when you get to the morrow.  Finish like you would wood with CA.


----------



## austing458 (Aug 18, 2010)

i did one with Brazilian Rosewood once and it looked awesome. that would be my first choice!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 19, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Antler is fairly easy to turn.  It does smell when drilling but I've gotten use to it and don't mind it anymore.  You could eat a pot of beans the night before and probably camouflage the antler order somewhat.  It is nice to try to drill it off center so some of the "bark" will show.  Turn it like wood.  You may have to add some CA to hold it together some if/when you get to the morrow.  Finish like you would wood with CA.


That is it, BEANS, or allot of peanut butter.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Antler is fairly easy to turn. It does smell when drilling but I've gotten use to it and don't mind it anymore. You could eat a pot of beans the night before and probably camouflage the antler order somewhat. It is nice to try to drill it off center so some of the "bark" will show. Turn it like wood. You may have to add some CA to hold it together some if/when you get to the morrow. Finish like you would wood with CA.


 
Hey Paul , please don't invite me over if you are planning on turning Antler :biggrin:


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 19, 2010)

I've found it helpful when turning antler to keep saying to myself (silently, of course, so as not to breath in through my mouth too) "it smells like money".

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Seer (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I just sold 10 pens and of those 6 wanted a wood until they saw the 2 antler ones I had turned and instantly they all wanted antler so much for my stash.  Another one they all liked was the Buckeye Burl they said it reminded them of deer hide a greyish brown and it actually looked nice.  Not a one wanted anything to do with dark wood but the African Blackwood looked real nice as well in my opinion but Antler seems to be the main one they like out here.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 19, 2010)

DonFaulk0517 said:


> Many of you make cartridge bullet pens... what type of wood is the best looking for the pen? I was thinking Kingwood or Bloodwood, but would like to know what is the best looking. Thanks for any help.


 

Yes, I make and sell LOTS of these pens.
Antler is an okay seller, but most of the hunters/shooters I sell them to actually want a light colored wood...
And that Camo PR blank....haven't sold a one of those yet, and I've reduced the price to almost cost, and they still won't sell.  People say they look 'cheezy'.












Scott (two of my favorite sellers) B


----------



## chiefgreen (Aug 19, 2010)

I have made one out of the Bloodwood, it looked real good.  FYI - I have made a couple out of desert camo acrylic.  They looked outstanding.


----------

